# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Currency datatype functions

## szlamany

These two functions allow you to display strings of "currency" formatted values and also use those strings in math functions.  The strings are converted to integer datatype with an implied decimal point (just like CURRENCY in VB6).

First function - parseMoney - takes a STRING argument and returns an integer value.



```
function parseMoney(strMoney) {
    var intMoney = parseInt(0, 10);
    var intDecimal = 0;
    var intLength = 0;
    if (!(typeof strMoney == "string")) {
        strMoney = String(strMoney);
    }
    if (strMoney.length != 0) {
        strMoney = strMoney.replace(/,/g, "").replace("$", "").replace("**","");
        intDecimal = strMoney.indexOf(".");
        intLength = strMoney.length;
        if (intDecimal == -1) {
            strMoney = strMoney + ".00";
        } else {
            if ((intDecimal + 3) != intLength) {
                if (intLength == (intDecimal + 1)) {
                    strMoney = strMoney + "00";
                } else if (intLength == (intDecimal + 2)) {
                    strMoney = strMoney + "0";
                } else {
                    strMoney = strMoney.substring(0, intDecimal + 3);
                }
            }
        }
        intMoney = parseInt(strMoney.replace(".", ""), 10);
    }
    return intMoney;
}
```

Second function - parseCurrency - will take that integer "currency" value as the argument and return a formatted string.



```
function parseCurrency(intMoney) {
    var strMoney = "";
    var blnIsNeg = false;
    strMoney = String(intMoney);
    if (strMoney.substring(0, 1) == "-") {
        blnIsNeg = true;
        strMoney = strMoney.substring(1, strMoney.length);
    }
    var intLength = strMoney.length;
    if (intLength < 3) {
        strMoney = ("000" + strMoney).substring(intLength, intLength + 3); 
        intLength = 3;
    }
    strMoney = ((blnIsNeg) ? "-" : "") + addCommas(strMoney.substring(0, intLength - 2)) + "." + strMoney.substring(intLength - 2);
    return strMoney;
}
```

This function - addCommas - is needed for support of the parseCurrency function.



```
function addCommas(sValue) {
    var sRegExp = new RegExp('(-?[0-9]+)([0-9]{3})');

    while (sRegExp.test(sValue)) {
        sValue = sValue.replace(sRegExp, '$1,$2');
    }
    return sValue;
}
```

----------


## szlamany

These functions are used like this:



```
// Medical must always be filled first
item.Medical = parseCurrency(((parseMoney(item.DedAmt) + parseMoney(item.Premium))
     - (parseMoney(item.Dental) + parseMoney(item.Life))) + parseMoney(item.ApplyCredit));

item.OverUnder = parseCurrency(parseMoney(item.Medical) - parseMoney(item.TotalCost));
if ((parseMoney(item.OverUnder) >= -5) && (parseMoney(item.OverUnder) <= 5)) {
     item.OverUnder =  parseCurrency(0);
}
item.Balance = parseCurrency(parseMoney(item.OverUnder) - parseMoney(item.ToCredit)
      - parseMoney(item.AdjAmt));
item.AcctCredit = parseCurrency((parseMoney(item.LMAcctCredit)
      - parseMoney(item.ApplyCredit)) + parseMoney(item.ToCredit))
```

----------


## szlamany

http://jsfiddle.net/mn9jpfgt/

I obviously don't know how to make a fiddle...

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I wanted to just show a couple of ALERT calls to show the functionality in action.  What would I put in the HTML window to make that happen?

----------


## Prahlad

Visual Basic 6's Currency data type is specifically designed to hold data that represents money amounts. Discover several advantages to using the Currency data type.

Many VB6 programmers automatically use the Single data type for holding data that represents money amounts. You should be aware that the Currency data type is, as the name implies, specially designed for this purpose and offers some advantages.

Currency is a fixed-point data type, as opposed to the floating-point Single. In other words, it is always accurate to a specific number of decimal places, four in this case. While the Single type can represent many more decimal places, these are not needed in Currency calculations and, in fact, can introduce rounding errors. These errors are small but can have an effect on overall accuracy.

The Currency data type is actually an integer type internally. In use, it is scaled by a factor of 10,000 to give four digits to the right of the decimal point. It permits up to 15 digits to the left of the decimal point, resulting in a range of approximately -922,337,000,000,000 to +922,337,000,000,000. An individual type Currency variable takes up 8 bytes of memory, compared to 4 bytes for Single

----------


## Arnoutdv

This thread is about using a currency in Javascript, it has nothing to do with VB6 itself.

----------


## Peter Porter

D'oh!

----------


## szlamany

I even mention VB6 and the Currency datatype in my top post!  I kind of mimicked that behavior, lol!

----------


## Schmidt

> I obviously don't know how to make a fiddle...
> ...
> I wanted to just show a couple of ALERT calls to show the functionality...


Newest jsfiddles now support console.log(...).

http://jsfiddle.net/L7wsuv5g/

The above link demonstrates the functionality of your functions
(though I've renamed them to my taste and shortened them quite a bit)...

Olaf

----------

